# producing milk after spay



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Kadie was spayed last tuesday and since then I've always noticed that she had some damp goop stuck to her fur close to where she was cut. Every time I cleaned it away it always seemed to come back and I had no clue as to what it was. Well today when I was brushing her I noticed she has some milky substance oozing out of her nipples. :new_shocked: 
Is that normal? Did anyone else have that? I never noticed that when I had Schatzi spayed.
I'm assuming it's because her hormones are now all out of wack but if someone else has any clue what is really causing it, I would love to know.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sometimes a spay can initiate a false pregnancy. the best way to get it over with fast is not to stimulate her mammaries in any way (no wiping etc) dont let you baby lick either...if she is, she may need an e-collar to prevent this. also deter any nesting behavior. ive only seen this once and it was over with in less than a week


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> sometimes a spay can initiate a false pregnancy. the best way to get it over with fast is not to stimulate her mammaries in any way (no wiping etc) dont let you baby lick either...if she is, she may need an e-collar to prevent this. also deter any nesting behavior. ive only seen this once and it was over with in less than a week[/B]


Ahhh now it makes sense..... I was wondering why she started trying to make a "nest" with all her blankets, towels etc. She never did that before she got spayed so I was puzzled to why she started it. My poor baby :smcry: 
Thank you so much fo your help Jaimie! I really appreciate it


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Isn't it great having a Vet on board! Jaimie you are the best! :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I have to give you a laugh--a few months back I had a uterine ablation--which is where they basically remove the lining of your uterus--and I had the "milk problem" for about a week later. I know that is a totally useless story, lol, but when those hormones experience a blitz like that, I bet it's normal. As Jaimie said, I just made sure not to "stimulate" them and it went away--LOL!

Here's to a good recovery for your baby!!


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

How bizarr!I had no idea that can happen!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've seen this happen fairly commonly if the bitch was coming into season when we spayed her. It will go away on its own. Try not to encourage her taking things as her babies. We had one dog who stole the TV controller and wouldn't let it go LOL


----------

